# NAD - North Australian Diamonds



## brent2 (12 September 2005)

Hi all,

Anyone own any?  Huge volumes after some significant diamond finds in the tailings (how did they miss the first time).

Regards,

Brent


----------



## doctorj (12 September 2005)

NAD is just SKR renamed.  Anyone considering trusting news released from NAD needs to familiarise themselves with SKR first.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 March 2006)

Hi folks,

NAD ..... after a company report today, price
and volume lifted .....

..... starting the next run up, already???

Looking for some news/moves, around 10-13032006,
possibly finance-related ... ???

21-26042006 ... 2 cycles ... significant and positive ..... ???

happy trading

  yogi



=====


----------



## emu2 (5 March 2006)

["Yep" Refer previous post > Major. He's right! C > e.


----------



## mathias (15 May 2006)

Can anyone give me a heads up on this stock???


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 June 2006)

Hi folks,

NAD ..... price action over the past week has
given us a couple of dojis and a hammer, as
we come into a couple of positive time cycles:

        02062006 ..... significant and positive ... finance-related???

        06062006 ..... more positive news ... ???

        12062006 ..... minor

        26062006 ..... minor and positive cycle.

        30062006 ..... minor an positive

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (3 June 2006)

Hi folks,

NAD finally made double-bottom lows on 
30062005 and 04092005, after a 12-year
downtrend from 1993 highs (Jupiter-related).

Just check out the NAD charts, below ..... 

Zoomed chart also shows expected price
retracement target around 5.4, around 11-15092006.
(see blue-dotted triangle)

As previously mentioned the 5.8 support and resistance 
level is also evident in the zoomed chart, in the
first 6 months of 2004 ..... next target above
that 5.8 resistance will be 6.4, being the double-
tops, in January and August 2003.

Typically, NAD being a diamond stock should 
improve, as the dry season continues and more 
groundwork can be done, over coming months.

happy days

   yogi



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 June 2006)

Hi folks,

NAD ..... as per post above, positive news
comes in, right on time ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## noirua (18 July 2006)

It's been a 5 year downward trend for North Australian Diamonds, from 22 cents in 2001, right down to 4.1 cents Tuesday close. Reports of a 10.54 carat stone find has done little so far. Perhaps the radio report, starting about 10-30am Wednesday, will change all that.

Report by Mr Tom Ratcliffe, Technical Director of NAD: http://www.brr.com.au/event/NAD/1748/12473


----------



## noirua (19 July 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> It's been a 5 year downward trend for North Australian Diamonds, from 22 cents in 2001, right down to 4.1 cents Tuesday close. Reports of a 10.54 carat stone find has done little so far. Perhaps the radio report, starting about 10-30am Wednesday, will change all that.
> 
> Report by Mr Tom Ratcliffe, Technical Director of NAD: http://www.brr.com.au/event/NAD/1748/12473




The above radio report does confirm that NAD are in the business of scavenging for diamonds at old diamond mines, still the 10.54 carat find and interestingly the difficulty in spotting diamonds is interesting.


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (21 July 2006)

hey everyone,

I just listened to the radio interview with the Technical Director. Seems pretty interesting but not promising. However, thats the name of the game. I first bought into this share at 0.044 c and sold out at 0.052. I was looking to get back in the stock but the market over the last few months has definitely gotten shakey. I think this is one of the main factors at present that is pinning the price of NAD down. If you look at small cap prospecting shares across the ASX, a large proportion of these class of shares are not performing like they were 6 months ago.


Quentin


----------



## yogi-in-oz (16 November 2006)

Hi folks,

NAD ..... may have a last minute rally, before a negative
cycle comes into play next week.

After bottoming out from a 12-year downtrend, NAD has
recovered to form a cup-and-handle price pattern, since
mid-April 2006.

(..... for some reason our .pdf charts will not stick on
this forum ..... always comes up with an error message.)


http://www.incrediblecharts.com/forums/messages/8/nadupdate15112006-948872.pdf

Apex of dotted blue triangle on the attached NAD chart 
is our next Gann-related target for BOTH price and time,
on 09072007 at 8 cents ... being a 50% retracement of
the previous downleg.

Looking ahead, at expected NAD time cycles ..... 

November 2006:

       21112006 ..... significant and negative ... finances???

       27112006 ..... negative light on NAD

December 2006:

  11-15122006 ..... 3 major and negative cycles here

       15122006 ..... positive news expected???

       27122006 ..... positive spotlight on NAD

January 2007:

       02012007 ..... positive news here???

       08012007 ..... minor

       18012007 ..... minor 

       23012007 ..... aggressive rally here???

       01022007 ..... significant and negative - finances???

February 2007:

       06022007 ..... negative news expected.

       23022007 ..... 2 cycles here ... negative spotlight on
                             NAD brings more bad news ..... expect
                             price to be same as 06022007 or lower.

       26022007 ..... minor ..... finance-related???

March 2007:

       05032007 ..... minor

       22032007 ..... equinox brings positive financial news,
                             but it is likely to be short-lived.

       23032007 ..... significant and negative news here???

       26032007 ..... minor

April 2007:

       12042007 ..... significant and negative cycle here.

       13042007 ..... minor news

       16042007 ..... significant and negative - finances???

       25042007 ..... positive spotlight on NAD

       30042007 ..... positive news expected here ..... 

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## CanOz (16 November 2006)

Good one Yogi, interesting chart from many aspects, so is the weekly. Going on pure technical theory of "no such thing as a 4 top" this should break out this time. I'll be putting a price alert on this one for sure! Thanks!

Heres a chart!


----------



## Ken (12 December 2006)

4.5 cents now

Break out will happen if stage 3 gets going...


----------



## Ken (12 February 2007)

Uranium...

Interesting play from a diamond company.

1.5 mill raised at 4.3 cents.


----------



## Ken (4 April 2007)

I have been through the Striker Resources announcements and there doesn't seem a heap of negative stuff. Can anyone explain what Striker Resources did wrong?

It has taken them some time to get this Merlin mine up and going. They have a uranium tenement on there side now also.  And diamonds haven't exactly had their time in the sun of late either.

There has been increasing holding by a significant UK resources fund manager in AGP which now owns 14% of NAD.

For those who dont know, AGP also bought into IDO when it was known as AKD.  AKD was 2 cents, and as IDO is now 82 cents.

It seems to me like AGP would have a fair track record.  I couldnt see them buying into NAD if it was a dud share.  But thats just my long term logic thinking. Short term I dont know.....

Thinking outloud.  

NAD gets commericial on Merlin mine and they have 600 million dollars worth of diamonds.  They get their uranium tenement sorted and who knows....

Anyone holding?  I am thinking of buying a decent stake at 3.5 cents.

For a 5 year hold with the view that stage 3 will come....


----------



## Ken (17 April 2007)

NAD possibly ready to go again, went from 3.6 cents to 4.5 cents.  Back down to 4 cents...uranium drilling, and merlin drilling to continue. I would take a punt on some news coming out on the next few weeks with the sort of movement that took place.


----------



## Ken (20 April 2007)

Funny games going on in the diamonds sector now. Been pretty flat of late.

Drilling season kicks in soon, could be time to place bets.

Have noticed a number of diamond companies not just NAD spike recently.

Will be interesting to see if NAD sets up a new float for there uranium tenements.

Could be why they raised capital for that...

Time will tell.  If they are smart they will seperate the uranium from their diamonds business by creating two seperate vehicles.


----------



## ta2693 (20 April 2007)

Do you know there is a kind of technology that diamond could be made in factory even debeer could not tell the difference from natural diamond?
I think diamond company's future is doomed. Be cautious.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (23 April 2007)

Hi folks,

NAD ..... expecting positive news, around 24-26042007 ... 

happy days

 paul


----------



## Ken (23 April 2007)

Yogi look what you did!!

You put the mockers on it...

Down 9% since you posted... 

I dont think the market is well aware of NAD as yet, so its definitely a stock traded by very few.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (23 April 2007)

.... that's okay, Ken.

Frequently, stocks will test their lows, immediately before
a positive cycle comes into play ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Ken (25 April 2007)

Merlin pre-feasability results are pending. If merlin mine is economic then it should create some interest.

A substantial holder has been increasing its stake over the past 12 months.  Its now up to 15%.  

I hold.


----------



## Ken (27 April 2007)

yogi,

As soon as NAD hit support of 3.7, someone bought $40,000 dollars in one order and it hit 4.0 cents again. NAD then carried on to close at 4.3 cents.

I dont know what to make of it but there is definitely some activity.

The volumes are not great  but the price is definitely moving around a bit.

It has been very low key for NAD for some time now.

The reason I believe there could be some interest is that we are coming into dry season again, which will allow for drilling.


----------



## greggy (27 April 2007)

Ken said:


> yogi,
> 
> As soon as NAD hit support of 3.7, someone bought $40,000 dollars in one order and it hit 4.0 cents again. NAD then carried on to close at 4.3 cents.
> 
> ...




Hi Ken,

Didn't Fat Prophets recommend this stock as a spec buy a few months ago?
Fat prophets has a good track record for picking overlooked stocks. 
DYOR


----------



## Out Too Soon (27 April 2007)

doctorj said:


> NAD is just SKR renamed.  Anyone considering trusting news released from NAD needs to familiarise themselves with SKR first.




Thanks Doc, such warnings shouldn't be ignored I think, that was a long time ago but has there been a change in the board? I haven't found any mention.
If I'm wrong pls correct me, personally I think BON is a much better diamond play, they don't even have to worry too much about the weather although I suppose rough seas can mess them up. DYOR


----------



## greggy (27 April 2007)

Out Too Soon said:


> Thanks Doc, such warnings shouldn't be ignored I think, that was a long time ago but has there been a change in the board? I haven't found any mention.
> If I'm wrong pls correct me, personally I think BON is a much better diamond play, they don't even have to worry too much about the weather although I suppose rough seas can mess them up. DYOR




Really there aren't that many successful Australian diamond companies out there.  The damonds business in Australia is relatively hard.  I've never made much money out of diamond stocks in my 28 yrs of trading. Despite noting Fat Prophet's recommendation, I intend sticking to other resource sectors.
DYOR


----------



## Ken (27 April 2007)

Thanks for the insites greggy on past experiences.

There are a few reasons I have shown an interest in NAD. AGP is a substantial holder. They have been increasing their stake in NAD for 12 months up to 14% which it is now.

NAD formely known  as striker had business partnerships with AKD which has now changed its name to IDO.

Looking back through the anouncements i found when AKD (IDO) was trading in 2-4 cents range AGP was accumualting much in the same way and held 15% before the stock leaped to 15 cents in one day. They have since changed names to IDO.

I am not of the view that NAD are going to be doing the same thing, but I am encouraged by the fact AGP are a substantial holder of NAD due to track record of speculative share investments.

Company Wise - they are producing diamonds, so theres income there.

- The largest diamond ever recovered in Australia weighted 104.73 carats, and valued at approximately US$525,000, was recovered from the Merlin Diamond Mine. They have uranium tenements which they just placed shares to fund exploration, which is a bonus also.

Also I am happy with the progress NAD has made since first presenting the merlin diamond mining process. They have set themselves targets and achieved them.

The technology that they are using to discover the diamonds, is different from previous land holders,  and as they drill deeper the quality of diamond increases according to the brr.com.au radio interview last year.

I am taking a punt. the company has some history correct.

It was once trading at $13.50 a share.

See this write up, which may just put people off it but times look to have changed.

http://www.nadl.com.au/pdf/Minesite_NADL.pdf


----------



## yogi-in-oz (27 April 2007)

Ken said:


> I am taking a punt. the company has some history correct.
> 
> It was once trading at $13.50 a share.
> 
> ...






Hi Ken ,

Not sure where you got your $13.50/share from, as
NAD ... nee Striker ... since 09/1991, it has only 
traded as high as 39 cents (adjusted data),
its high was in August 1993 ...

..... and made its low, some 12 years later,
in September 2005, at around 3 cents ... !~!

Since then, it has had a couple of small rallys,
in the initial stages of this long-term recovery ... 

have a great weekend

    paul



============


----------



## Ken (27 April 2007)

Off their website yogi -  over 20 years ago.

By Our Man In Oz

Somewhere in the world there is an investor with a treasured memory of the skyrocket ride
taken in 1985 by a small Australian diamond hopeful, Striker Resources, when it shot from
A38 cents to A$13.35 in a matter of months. Sadly the crash back to earth was as memorable
as the trip up. For much of the next 20 years Striker has been listed among the walking
wounded, limping along in the sub A30 cent range, before sliding even further into the sub A3
cent range. Today, it’s a different picture, thanks almost totally to the magic of Merlin – not
the chap who waved a wand around the court of King Arthur, but Merlin the diamond mine
that was too small for Rio Tinto, but is just the right size for Striker under its new name of
North Australian Diamonds."

The underground plan for Merlin could see four pipes mined, Palomides, Sacramore, Launfal
and Excalibur (no prize for guessing that the names are all from the Arthurian legend). In
theory, they contain around 2.36 million carats of diamond in 10.1 million tonnes of material.
That should be enough to maintain production for at least 10 years, more than enough for
North Australian to expand its exploration effort which includes near-mine work, plus an
investigation of alluvial potential, while also searching across a tenement package which
stretches into Arnhem Land to the north, and west into the Kimberley region of Western
Australia.


----------



## Holdon (27 April 2007)

I dumped these ages ago. Im surprised they are still trading.


There are much better stocks out there. lessons learnt are hard.


----------



## greggy (28 April 2007)

Ken said:


> Thanks for the insites greggy on past experiences.
> 
> There are a few reasons I have shown an interest in NAD. AGP is a substantial holder. They have been increasing their stake in NAD for 12 months up to 14% which it is now.
> 
> ...




Hi Ken,

You are taking a punt here and I hope you do well out of it.  AGP increasing their stake over the past 12 months is a positive sign.  I don't know much about NAD's past so I'm not in a position to comment on it.  As I've said before, I've never had much luck with diamond stocks so I prefer to keep out.  Good luck just the same. 
DYOR


----------



## Ken (7 May 2007)

greggy,

It would appear a few other people are taking a punt as well.

NAD is up to 4.7 cents.  When NAD runs, it does so very quickly.

Theres has been talk of them floating there uranium prospects under a new company, so that would mean people may be trying to buy into NAD to secure shares if NAD float a new spin off with there uranium assets.

Thats the only thing I can think of.

I am not complaining as I bought at 3.7 and 4.0


either way i'll take it.


----------



## Teddy Bear (4 July 2007)

Does anyone know why there has NOT (sorry)been any trading/volume today for NAD.  I have searched but can't find a trading halt notification.  Have I missed something?
Teddy Bear


----------



## Ken (4 July 2007)

They have traded just over 300,000 shares.
No trading halt.
They are spinning off their uranium assets.
Not the greatest performer to date.


----------



## Teddy Bear (4 July 2007)

Ken said:


> They have traded just over 300,000 shares.
> No trading halt.
> They are spinning off their uranium assets.
> Not the greatest performer to date.




Dear Ken,
Thanks, perhaps my trading platform was not reflecting vol or movement happened after I look ed around lunchtime.  Any time frame on the spinoff of U assets that you mentioned?
Tks


----------



## motion (17 December 2007)

Hi Guys, 

I see this one is alseep just wanted to see if it's worth looking @ I hear on the grape vine they are reopening some good holes soon..


----------



## george46 (28 September 2009)

hi there any views out there on this one t/ is taking place and no one has said nothing  is this any good  any one out there still honding stock any views pl


----------



## george46 (7 February 2010)

nad  this stock is looking good  legend internasional has takes over 55% deutsche bank has taken 5.57 % on  th 4/2  legend is headecd by joseph issac gutnick
and his record ia one off the best in mining and none one here know anything is any one out there whith any  views


----------



## stockt12 (7 February 2010)

i'm also chasing additional feedback from some long term holders, or people with some insight of the short term ramifications of the big buyin...

do they know something we don't know? or this share going to do nothing like the 2 years previous???


----------



## george46 (8 February 2010)

i dont know a lot about them  but i  know joseph issac has gone  down this road before  many times picked up small co and take them to the high.     

joseph has purchased 55 % with his legend international co the bank that he has a lot of dealings whith  has purchased 5.57%

he picked up centour mining at very low price he got on the board and took control and drove the co to very high levels and has a record doing this  with many co now he is repeating the same with this one he got 55 % got on the board and raising 13 mill to give him plent of working capital. in my book he is good, pity i didnt see it  when the stock was below 2 cents
i got 2 mill shares lets hope he takes this one down the same road

i need feed back from people that may know something can any one help perhaps people that know the man and the co better  will respond and give me some feedback


----------



## stockt12 (8 February 2010)

that's some reasonable holding for what is an unknown...


i gather you're holding for the longterm? any information at all in regards to the short term on this stock?


----------



## george46 (12 February 2010)

not sure of the  short term thay are  riesing money now so it  will take least 
4 to 6 weeks to start  doing  something
 what to u call short term


----------

